# how do i add hydrolic oil for mercury power tilt ?



## sdanville

Just took the boat out of storage. 1997 Mercury Outboard with hydrolic lift.
I hit the button and it makes noise but doesnt lift. I am hoping its low on fluid but it worked perfect last summer. there is a tag that reads under pressure must be tilted up. Well 1st of all I pulled on it and it wont go up.
I dont even know where the filler screw it. there is a plastic one towards the bottom , but that makes me think its the drain. Any tips welcome.


----------



## FishTales

Sdanville,
On the starboard side of the mounting bracket you will see a screw that is for the power trim relief valve.
Turn the screw counterclockwise about 3 turns and it will relieve the pressure, 
(if the motor is in the up position do this slowly),
if the motor is in the down position, try raising it by hand after the valve is released.
If you can raise it up, take it all the way up and block it so it won't come down.
You will see the cap (screw) for the oil level on the aft side of the pump/reservoir.
The level should be at the bottom of the hole in the raised position.
Add proper fluid if needed, then try running it up and down to get out any air bubbles.
Rich







[/IMG]


----------



## FishTales

Sdanville, 
Taking the boat out today and had a chance to get a pic of the trim motor and pump. You can clearly see the screw to check oil level on my motor (75hp) Yours might be the same, if not it's close to it.
Rich 








[/IMG]


----------



## sdanville

That 2nd photo is what I have.
It sure confused me that it is so low. seems like there would be a bunch of air in there.

Thank you very very much for taking the time to reply with photos.
I ran to Meijer because they had Mercury marine products..but no fluid for this. on line I read just use regular motor oil.

Thanks again.


----------



## jpollman

I have a Mercury factory service manual right in front of me. It's for '87 thru '93 70-75-80-80-100-115 engines. Not positive but I would think that this should apply to yours too because it's a '97. In the service section pertaining to the power tilt system it gives the procedure for filling and checking the fluid. It states that the motor should be in the FULL UP position before removing the fill plug. You must make sure to re tighten the fill plug before you lower the motor. The system is full when the oil is present at the fill hole. But the service manual states that you should use Quicksilver Power Trim and Steering Fluid OR Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) Type F, FA, or Dextron II. It doesn't say anything about oil. It's NOT motor oil. It's TRANSMISSION FLUID!!!! 

I hope you haven't added oil yet!!! :yikes: 

John


----------



## sdanville

what came out of it was not transmission fluid.
Nor Gear oil.

It looked like motor oil. At the Mercury Outboard Web pages it read transmission fluid for frigid water, motor oil for regular temps.

maybe my 4 cyl 2 stroke has different recommendations. 

Bottom line is...after I burped some air out of it, the motor performed flawlessly all Memorial weekend at Silver Lake - Sand Dunes. It was treated to new plugs, new battery, fresh gear oil too.
Maybe it was the $3.89 a gallon tourist gas.


----------

